# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  deducibilità canoni leasing per autovettura

## ferario1

salve, 
la normativa attuale sulla deducibilità dei costi relativi alle autovetture di imprese è chiara (o sembrerebbe................): non è più possibile dedurre dal reddito d'impresa alcun costo relativo all'autovettura, ovviamente anche le quote d'ammortamento. 
Pertanto se l'autovettura viene acquistata in leasing (sempre nell'attività d'impresa) ovviamente i canoni di leasing sono totalmente indeducibili.
Allora perchè un mio cliente (che svolge attività d'impresa )mi dice che in banca (ma anche il concessionario) l'impiegato ha detto che se acquista l'autovettura in leasing può scaricare tutto il canone?
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> salve, 
> la normativa attuale sulla deducibilit&#224; dei costi relativi alle autovetture di imprese &#232; chiara (o sembrerebbe................): non &#232; pi&#249; possibile dedurre dal reddito d'impresa alcun costo relativo all'autovettura, ovviamente anche le quote d'ammortamento. 
> Pertanto se l'autovettura viene acquistata in leasing (sempre nell'attivit&#224; d'impresa) ovviamente i canoni di leasing sono totalmente indeducibili.
> Allora perch&#232; un mio cliente (che svolge attivit&#224; d'impresa )mi dice che in banca (ma anche il concessionario) l'impiegato ha detto che se acquista l'autovettura in leasing pu&#242; scaricare tutto il canone?
> grazie

  Tempo fa un funzionario di una societ&#224; diffusa a livello nazionale fece stipulare ad un mio cliente un contratto di leasing di un autocarro con durata 24 mesi sostenendo che l'ammortamento ordinario era pari al 25%.
Quando me ne sono accorto ho protestato vibratamente con quel funzionario che inizialmente mi ha dato dell'incompetente poi, dopo avere sentito il loro consulente, si &#232; rimangiato tutto con mille scuse ed ha fatto annullare quel contratto sostituendolo con altro contratto a 30 mesi.
Morale: diffidare sempre di chi, pi&#249; o meno interessatamente, spara affermazioni affrettate (per non dire stupidaggini) che non corrispondono alla realt&#224;, sopratutto perch&#232; non sostenute da adeguata professionalit&#224;. Ovviamente mi riferisco al concessionario ed all'impiegato di banca.
Purtroppo quindi confermo la indeducibilit&#224; totale.
Ciao

----------


## ferario1

ok, grazie per il sostegno.

----------


## Robi

> salve, 
> la normativa attuale sulla deducibilit&#224; dei costi relativi alle autovetture di imprese &#232; chiara (o sembrerebbe................): non &#232; pi&#249; possibile dedurre dal reddito d'impresa alcun costo relativo all'autovettura, ovviamente anche le quote d'ammortamento. 
> Pertanto se l'autovettura viene acquistata in leasing (sempre nell'attivit&#224; d'impresa) ovviamente i canoni di leasing sono totalmente indeducibili.
> Allora perch&#232; un mio cliente (che svolge attivit&#224; d'impresa )mi dice che in banca (ma anche il concessionario) l'impiegato ha detto che se acquista l'autovettura in leasing pu&#242; scaricare tutto il canone?
> grazie

  Tranquillo &#232; la "politica" delle banche diffondere disinformazione (o pi&#249; semplicemente "ignoranza fiscale" ??!!??) pensa che ad una mia collega commercialista, la direttrice della banca le ha proposto un leasing sulla macchina...Dicendo che pu&#242; scaricarselo tutto!!! La cosa bella &#232; che la mia collega ha avuto il coraggio di dirle "Se non sai nulla di fisco non proporre contratti, studia prima, altrimenti fai danni!!"....Credo sia ancora sotto una montagna di vergogna!!!

----------


## Ornella P.

Concordo .... ma ci sono anche gli opuscoletti informativi diffusi dalle concessionarie, che scrivono che il noleggio full service è interamente deducibile ......   

> Tranquillo è la "politica" delle banche diffondere disinformazione (o più semplicemente "ignoranza fiscale" ??!!??) pensa che ad una mia collega commercialista, la direttrice della banca le ha proposto un leasing sulla macchina...Dicendo che può scaricarselo tutto!!! La cosa bella è che la mia collega ha avuto il coraggio di dirle "Se non sai nulla di fisco non proporre contratti, studia prima, altrimenti fai danni!!"....Credo sia ancora sotto una montagna di vergogna!!!

----------


## pikappa

Concordo pienamente con Robi! C'&#232; molta disinformazione ed ogni giorno se ne sentono di tutti i colori! Il fatto &#232; che, in banca soprattutto, la gente fa incetta di cavolate e poi si precipitano in studio a chiedere conferme o a sbraitare perch&#233; pensano di essere stati mal consigliati!!! Un vero pandemonio

----------

